# To much Oil



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

The Oil reading thingy in the van showed that she could do with a top up.

I check her and she showed she could do with some, so I put in a bottle of oil

Anyway a few days later I noticed she was still on the top notch so I decided to put another bottle of oil in,

However, after I did this the internal oil indicator which comes on when you switch the ignition on came up with "Oil - High"

What should I do, and if to reduce the amount of oil can I do it by myself??

Fiat Ducato 2.8

Regards
Hugh


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bertha,

got the same innacurate thingy on my van. I tend to ignore it and check the level manually with the dipstick. Mine is on full on the dipstick and it says the oil needs topping up on the thingy.

Also bear in mind that the reading will be innacurate if you're on a slope.

And another thing - make sure you give the oil plenty of time to run down to the sump before you check the level after topping up or it will also be innacurate.

Getting quite good at this tech help :roll: 

pete.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Hugh

Don't start the engine .. it can damage it if over filled.
Go underneath and find the engine sump plug, undo and drain out the excess, re check and top up with fresh oil if you drain too much. 
Someone with your engine should be able to advise exact location of plug and socket size..


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

I totally agree with Jim, especially if she's a turbo don't run the engine with the oil level too high.

If the turbo starts taking engine oil past its bearings and seals the engine runs on that oil and keeps revving until it blows. Switching it off has NO effect the only (unlikely) way to stop it is to stall it and you will be lucky to save the engine even then.


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

The drain plug for the 2.8 engine is on the bottom of the sump and requires a 12mm allen key to remove it.

Regards trig


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone, do you think I can manage drain a little oil off or is it more complicated that loosening the bolt under the sump

Like, is there more than one bolt to choose from, how easy is it to put back in once the oil starts running out>>

Regards
Hugh


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I have just been down to check the dip stick (the engine is cold) and the oil come up to where the dip stick turns in to a springing thing.

I also looked underneath and i notcied on the bottom of a black bulky box a round fitting in the centre of which looks like a allan key nut/bolt/

I assume you loosen this, how much to you think I should let out ?????


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hugh

You may find it easier to drain all your oil out into a clean container, then replace most of it via the oil filler. There can be something of a *gush* when you remove the plug so remember to cover the area of your nice expensive brick paving before you start! Doing it with the engine cold will help, at least it won't burn your hand when it gushes out. Nothing to be frightened of though, just be wary of the mess you can make.
I've always been in the habit of filling between half and threequarters full on the dipstick, mainly a lesson learned on older engines where if overfilled the excess oil simply went past the crank seals straight onto the clutch - fitting a new clutch plate a couple of times soon teaches you not to do it!


----------



## 97842 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Hugh,
If you look under the engine at the sump you'll see the sump bung where you have to put the allen key to untighten the bung.
As for draining it, make sure you have a bowl located under the bung to catch the oil when undoing it, you will have to take the bung out as it wont drain properly undoing it alittle and will take you forever.
Get yourself lying on your back at arms length from the bung, undo it so it comes out, let the oil drain for abit and then replace the bung.
Whatever you do you will get your hand covered so make sure your sleeve is rolled up, a plastic cover is on the ground and if you can get some throwaway gloves from the local garage so you dont have to scrub your hands too much after.  
You will have to push the sump bung back on against the flow of the oil but thats the only way of doing it unless you drain the whole sump and start again in which case make sure you have a big or plenty of bowls.
It would be easier to just empty it abit rather than draining the whole lot but it depends entirely on you.
Hope this helps.

Good Luck


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Gaspode and the rest we are off after I finish work tomorrow lunch time.

From what you say this does not seem a big or long job so I will have a bash tomorrow

Thanks for all your advice

Hugh


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> Thanks everyone, do you think I can manage drain a little oil off or is it more complicated that loosening the bolt under the sump
> 
> Like, is there more than one bolt to choose from, how easy is it to put back in once the oil starts running out>>
> 
> ...


Only one plug on the lowest part of the sump, have a basin handy, depending on how tight the plug is you may need a short tube to extend the length of the allen key .. loosen until it's finger tight, unscrew but keep the plug in your hand ready to put it back in, when the oil comes out it will come quite fast so be poised to put the plug back in, it's not hard to put back, re tighten but don't over tighten, when you have re checked the oil level and are happy its ok start the engine and check for any drips. 
Clean around the plug with a rag and check again after a few miles.

Footnote. 
Sump plugs usually have a copper sealing washer, it should be replaced at each oil change, some garages don't bother, many DIY never bother :roll:

It can be a messy job so wear old clothes :wink:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Jim

Do you think it is worth me picking up one of these copper seals prior to starting the job or can the one coming out be re-used?

I don't like playing around with serious engine stuff, worries me I shall screw it up but all said and done it does not sound that complicated

Hugh


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> Thanks Jim
> 
> Do you think it is worth me picking up one of these copper seals prior to starting the job or can the one coming out be re-used?
> 
> ...


Hi Hugh, 
I would get one before I started, only a few pence from the dealer, he will also have the correct allen key, gives you peace of mind and no chance of an annoying drip..


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thanks again everyone

I shall not have much time between getting home from work doing the oil and setting off so if you don't hear from me then you know it went ok

If I am back on here by 2pm you know things didn't go OK!

Many thanks

Hugh


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I had a similar problem Bertha when the Nuevo came back from a service.

I took it back to the garage and after ensuring the vehicle was reasonably flat the fitter simply removed a pint of oil by loosening the oil filter.

This seemed a less painless enterprise than crawling under and loosening sump bungs.

N


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Fantastic, accurate advise above but I think the best thing you can do is call the AA or RAC, whichever you are in.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi if you have never done this before, and you intend to drain a small amount, be careful that you don't crossthread the bung in your hurry to replace it, the bung should screw back in easily if you feel it going tight almost immediately stop! 

Personally I would drain the lot, and dump it, you can then take you time replacing the bung, and refill with new, whats it going to cost £30.00? 

Olley


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ditto Olley. Engines love oil changes especially MH's that are used sporadically especilly when you consider the cost of oil/oil filter.

Si.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> Personally I would drain the lot, and dump it, you can then take you time replacing the bung, and refill with new, whats it going to cost £30.00?


Not in yours or mine Olley :lol: :lol:

But a sensible suggestion.. :wink:


----------



## 95818 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello just to add what i was told from the dealer and my experience.

The indicator on the dash is unreliable and should only be used as a indicator. (this was advise from fiat themselves).

Checking oil before topping up should be done on a flat surface and the engine should be run for a few minutes and then start to check the oil. Then add as needed a little at a time until the correct level is achieved.


Then run again and then check. If your replacing the oil filter at the same time you need to add the oil to correct level run for sevaral minutes and then toped up because the oil filter will have no oil in it when you replace the filter.


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

If your Fiat dealer doesn't have a copper washer in stock for the sump drain plug, remove the washer from the plug and simply heat to cherry red colour and allow to cool naturally; good as a new one.

Never bought an Allen key from a Fiat dealer, but I bought a medium quality 12mm one for £2 from the local tool / ironmongers.

trig


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> Thanks again everyone
> 
> I shall not have much time between getting home from work doing the oil and setting off so if you don't hear from me then you know it went ok


Most of you will be pleased to know that this might be my last post has I am still having bloody difficulties paying for my subscription, hoorah, I hear you shout.

However, assuming I am due to be locked out soon I am going to bore you with my last several days since I had the oil problem.

So, on the Tuesday afternoon i decided to have a bash at draining the excess oil and it worked a treat. A little to much came out but I got the plug back in no problem and after topping up a little we were on the road heading North up the A3 to the M25.

Stopped on route to check the oil level and to see if there was anything dripping from around the plug all seemed OK.

Joined the M25 at just after 4pm heading to the M11 Clock wise and our little tour of Norfolk.

Anyway, 3 hrs and 15min later we reach the M11, average speed around about 13mph.

Phone ahead to the campsite we had pre-booked at, remember, we have had our MH nearly a Year and we still have not travelled far without pre-booking and forward planning.
We told the pre-booked campsite just NE of Norwich that we were going to be late.
Forget it, they said, we have had heavy rain and the ground is to soft for a MH our size.

So, what now, we started to look for another site, a little further South because we were running late.

Carried on driving and found a little site just NE of Cambridge. It was dark and cold but the site was almost empty and we were parked up and having a late supper by 10pm.

Set off early next day has we needed to get the MH up to a tiny village in the Norfolk Broads where Becks Motorhomes are based and were we had purchased our MH from. He was going to carry out our first habitation check for the warranty.

He let us borrow a very, very small car and we went off to a local wildlife park in the grounds of Lord Havenhill, little trip on his private part of the broads. Nice but cold and damp.
Stopped for a very nice pub lunch in the local village before heading back to Becks to pick the MH up.

By 3pm we were heading towards the coast to find a camp site because our "pre-booked" site was also flooded.

Started to drive down the East Coast in the direction of Great Yarmouth. Stopped for a cup of tea and let the kids stretch their legs but still having trouble finding a site.

Then, looking through the Caravan Club book we seen there was a campsite in the middle of the Racecourse at Great Yarmouth.
Great little site, very clean etc. still bloody cold outside but at least dry.

Thursday we decided to phone ahead to the site we had booked for the Easter Weekend (3 nights minimum on Bank Holidays!!) and asked if we could come a night early.

Arrive later that day place near or in Burgh Castle, was not impressed, only 1 of the showers working, pitch not clearly marked out, big site but really in need of some money spent on it. We asked to be moved to the other side of the main road to the other part of their complex.
If you look at their web site you would think it was a 5 star European standard, it was nothing like it.

Friday we went off for the day to another Wildlife centre just South of Burgh castle, great day out and the park was excellent quality.

Saturday, we were heading North of Norwich to the Dinosaur park and therefore not impressed with the campsite and with respect, this side of Norfolk I decided to try to go and explore the North coast of Norfolk.

Before we set off to the Dinosaur park we made call after call after call to try and get in to a campsite but everywhere was fully booked.
Last call, Sandringham Caravan Club site. 1 cancellation they said and they will hold the space for us.

Great day out at the Dinosaur Park and a wonderful drive west to Sandringham. The Country side was much nicer North of Norwich.

Arrived at site and again with typical CC quality and a nice welcome of Sharon and John the site wardens.

Next day we went to Wroxham and hired a boat to go up/down river for another pub lunch.
Talk about the roads being busy, the waterway was like the M25 on the Tuesday afternoon when we were heading to Norfolk.

We then, after our little boat trip heading North to Cromer and followed the coast line back to Sandringham.

Monday, kids still in bed, we departed 6am and arrived, after a very pleasant drive down to Kings Lynn, Northampton, M40, Oxford, Newbury and in the house by 1pm

The 2 older kids must have had a hell of a party while we were away has the house was wonderfully clean, not a dish, not a hair, nothing clean beyond belief.

So, we sort of went of plan and it was great and taking the MH out for days out was also great we always found it in the car park.

However, I was very disappointed we could not just turn up and these campsites, so popular is caravaning and Motorhoming that it seems that these campsites are booked sometimes months in advance.

North of Norfolk great and boy, the amount of Motorhomers that waved was fantastic but has we headed South to home the waving became less frequent??

But once again, the Investment in the Motorhome which took us a long time to decide upon and we are still learning about is like a slow and growing love affair and each time we do another trip a little more we bond with it further.

Checked the Oil again and still OK.

Side NOTE: a few big RV's turned up on site at Burgh castle and they were wonderful looking machines but I must say the 18 months of decided on what model to buy, including the Americans our final choice of the Burstner 747 does fit our requirements perfectly.

Keep well

Hugh


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

A good trip, a good report, thanks.

and if all else fails subscibing just send Dave a cheque or postal order...I did.

His address is on the subs page.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/subs.html <<<<click here

mike


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

*subsciption*

Well I followed the link SpyKal give me and tried paying by credit card not using paypal but after I typed everything in the system told me I had a Paypal account

So I went to paypal and tried for the 7th time to pay through the paypal process, guess what, it worked first time

So I am sorry to say I am able to continue to bore the life out of others on this site

Regards
Hugh


----------

